# stutz



## Blackout (Jul 28, 2015)

Have been piecing projects together lately so I can sell my extra parts, nice original paint Stutz badged frame/fork/crank setup I bought from a caber then with velocity blunts I bought off another caber, seat and bars had laying around wont take much to get this one cruising just need to throw on pedals and chain.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice ride....


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice, I have that ring on an Emblem bike...Tom


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 1, 2015)

Sweeeet !
Can we see a shot of the badge ?


----------



## Blackout (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks,
here ya go


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 12, 2018)

What year is the Stutz made?


----------

